# Fabric birds!



## koshergrl

I'm not a huge crafty person but a fb friend put up some pics of her homemade birdies, that she is going to use for mobiles, or whatever.

I saw them and thought, what a great project for the kids! We could churn out a lot of these in a night...we can attach strings and give them out as Christmas ornaments!

So that's the plan tonight...we're going to clear the table, bring out the sewing machine and the scissors and make us some birds.

I think we'll use the pattern here:

Sew Your Own Fabric Birds


----------



## freedombecki

Hope you post some of yours when they're done. Birds are a lot of fun to make!


----------



## koshergrl

I will I think. My internet is doing some weird things but hopefully I'll get them up. We're going to work on them tonight.


----------



## koshergrl

These are the ones my friend did...and they are beautiful. Also infinitely more complicated.


Fabric Bird Sculpture Pattern


----------



## koshergrl

I can't find any images for them though, except what I have on my fb.


----------



## candydan

looking forward your excellent work,they looks like a little complex,the pattern is the key


----------



## Noomi

koshergrl said:


> I'm not a huge crafty person but a fb friend put up some pics of her homemade birdies, that she is going to use for mobiles, or whatever.
> 
> I saw them and thought, what a great project for the kids! We could churn out a lot of these in a night...we can attach strings and give them out as Christmas ornaments!
> 
> So that's the plan tonight...we're going to clear the table, bring out the sewing machine and the scissors and make us some birds.
> 
> I think we'll use the pattern here:
> 
> Sew Your Own Fabric Birds



Oh wow, they look awesome! I love the black and white one in the middle, the pattern looks beautiful!


----------



## koshergrl

I started them last night..I haven't stuffed the ones I have yet but they look AWESOME. All mine are pinks and maroonishes because I'm using material left over from sewing projects for my daughter. But I'm going to try some greens too..


----------



## koshergrl

I like the black and white one too..looks a little like a raven, or a magpie, lol.


----------



## Truthmatters

koshergrl said:


> I'm not a huge crafty person but a fb friend put up some pics of her homemade birdies, that she is going to use for mobiles, or whatever.
> 
> I saw them and thought, what a great project for the kids! We could churn out a lot of these in a night...we can attach strings and give them out as Christmas ornaments!
> 
> So that's the plan tonight...we're going to clear the table, bring out the sewing machine and the scissors and make us some birds.
> 
> I think we'll use the pattern here:
> 
> Sew Your Own Fabric Birds



very cool , thanks for posting it


----------



## Noomi

koshergrl said:


> I started them last night..I haven't stuffed the ones I have yet but they look AWESOME. All mine are pinks and maroonishes because I'm using material left over from sewing projects for my daughter. But I'm going to try some greens too..



Take some photos when you finish so we can see what they look like!


----------



## koshergrl

I will I will! It might be a day or so..I just started stuffing the first one this morning; I need more stuffing...and my internet is down, I think for the month. The assholes; I got behind on my bill months ago, and I've been paying it dutifully every month...the monthly bill, plus some extra to erode the past due, and they've been good about keeping it going and letting me do it that way, but an evile book keeper got in there and shut me down, and my little friend who USUALLY handles such things apparently had no sway with her, lol. I think I'll post some pics sometime this weekend though...maybe even tonight.


----------



## freedombecki

Good luck with getting back online, koshergrl.


----------



## koshergrl

Oh never fear, I'm never far. I have multiple internet avenues/capabilities.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## koshergrl

Here are the bodies, cut out and waiting.


----------



## Noomi

I LOVE the pink and white one in the last pic!


----------



## koshergrl

My mom's tree is in front of two big windows, and she has a bunch of bird feeders in the lilacs on just the other side, so we have birds in the Christmas tree...and birds in the real tree outside.


----------



## Noomi

koshergrl said:


> My mom's tree is in front of two big windows, and she has a bunch of bird feeders in the lilacs on just the other side, so we have birds in the Christmas tree...and birds in the real tree outside.



Haha - I wonder if the birds outside think that there are real birds on the Christmas tree?


----------



## MikeK

Very pretty little creations.  

Compliments.


----------



## Bigfoot

koshergrl said:


> I'm not a huge crafty person but a fb friend put up some pics of her homemade birdies, that she is going to use for mobiles, or whatever.
> 
> I saw them and thought, what a great project for the kids! We could churn out a lot of these in a night...we can attach strings and give them out as Christmas ornaments!
> 
> So that's the plan tonight...we're going to clear the table, bring out the sewing machine and the scissors and make us some birds.
> 
> I think we'll use the pattern here:
> 
> Sew Your Own Fabric Birds



Wow, those are neat!


----------



## Cenere

These are super cute. What a great gift idea. Are they incredibly hard to make? My dad loves birds, so I might try to make him some ornaments this year as a little surprise for the holidays.


----------



## koshergrl

Nope, they're easy...the kids helped me and my mother LOVES them.

We will have to make some more!

I found the pattern online, I think I probably linked it somewhere up there ^^^^


----------



## freedombecki

koshergrl said:


> Nope, they're easy...the kids helped me and my mother LOVES them.
> 
> We will have to make some more!
> 
> I found the pattern online, I think I probably linked it somewhere up there ^^^^


Another bird aficionado found a similar if not the same pattern and developed her own parrot from the result:

Full how-tos to make bird from online pattern

Her result:


----------



## koshergrl

We put mom's in her christmas tree, which stands in the picture window...that looks out into a lilac bush with a wide assortment of birds that feed at her feeders year round. In the winter, it's branches and snow and birds...and she watches them all day. She identifies them and distinguishes them, and tracks them from year to year.

All informally, of course. I don't know why she doesn't sketch them, she is a good hand at drawing, and has all the materials. 

I gifted them to her and didn't really expect her to be so happy with them! They were sort of a...a...LARK!


----------



## freedombecki

This little guy caught my eye at Bing!


----------



## freedombecki

Oh my goodness. When I saw a thumbnail of this, I thought he was made of quilt fabric. Instead it's good ol' embroidery to the rescue:


----------



## koshergrl

Beautiful...I love embroidery in all forms.


----------



## freedombecki

You can do things with feathers using embroidery stitches, whether by hand or machine. 

All I found as a bird today was this soft sculpture bald eagle:






Speaking of _Haliaeetus encephacalus_, Spoonman captured a beautiful pair of the other day, and I think you might enjoy seeing them. They're really cool. Wild Side Peckers Comparison Club


----------



## koshergrl

Those are so cool...we have a birthday coming up on Sunday, another one of my daughter's friends. I think I will be able to get two pillowcases pulled together for her. If not, I am going to make her some lavender sachets...I have the lavender in my kitchen, dried and ready to go, and I have access to more if I need it....

And a friend just had a baby, and she's into the whole owl theme. I think those little owls are adorable.


----------



## freedombecki

You could make a mobile with little birdie owls for the baby. I only found one eagle, while looking for eagle tea towels to share here. It was on a quilt square:






It was flying above her Christmas tree square, the 12th in a series:






It looks folk artsy. I love fabric, hand, or machine embroidered birds! Just do. 

The artists' blog is at harvest Moon by Hand.​


----------



## koshergrl

I have started a huge embroidered swan on some pillowcases but I think I may be doing some stitch picking...


----------



## freedombecki

Oh, noes! You're not talking about removing stitches already done, are you? 

Well, I should just shush. Necessity IS the mother of invention, after all.


----------



## koshergrl

I have to redo a lot of stuff lol...I'm re-canning chicken broth that didn't seal last night, tonight. I started using a satin stitch on that pattern...and got into it and thought oh no, what was I thinking....


----------



## freedombecki

koshergrl said:


> I have to redo a lot of stuff lol...I'm re-canning chicken broth that didn't seal last night, tonight. I started using a satin stitch on that pattern...and got into it and thought oh no, what was I thinking....


 Satin stitch? My deepest condolences!


----------



## koshergrl

I'll have to dig it out. It might not be a do over, I might just go with it. We'll see. At some point I should be a little bit more of a perfectionist.


----------



## freedombecki

Some zany lady put her bird quilt up for friends to see:

​


----------



## freedombecki

Another lady recycled her silk-leaf bouquets into this fun flamingo..


----------



## freedombecki

I knew I shouldn't have gotten started on flamingos...





















Oh, people seem to either love or hate flamingo arts... my sister has collected a lot of flamingos and they're all displayed in her front yard, which is SO CUTE! She also is an avid gardener, it's delightful, and her professional artist husband tolerates it, too.


----------



## freedombecki

I know this is neither sculpture nor smooth quilt surface, but it is a cute use of ephemera to make a pleasing work of fabric with the theme of a red bird in his unique surroundings ... a work which notices the musical aspect of birdhood, too!


----------



## freedombecki

Bird book marks etc. I found the neatest blogger doing birds in semi soft-sculpture for a variety of small items and thought it would be fun to share here:

Yikes! I cannot find the quilter today, and I just found this yesterday. She's from a foreign country, de.com or somewhere in Europe, who did this lovely group of birds.


----------



## freedombecki

These fabric birds look like they may have been made by attaching sculpted and embroidered fabric birds to prongs one would find on pegboard hangers with wooden beads attached for "toes". Clever lady! Credits:  SMockerySmArt - my embroidery blog: Birds of a feather.........................


----------



## koshergrl

Love them, becki. Love you too!


----------



## freedombecki

Everybody loves little fabric birds, koshergrl. Glad you started this thread! 

Birds are all over the net now! Here's just one of the 'piper squads:


----------



## freedombecki

Little red bird 

Sweet Reverie - credits


----------



## koshergrl

omgosh, I'm so going to make more fabric birds for presents this christmas...


----------

